# Besten Horrorspiele gesucht



## PhoenixEX (8. September 2014)

Hallo,

eigentlich sagt der Titel ja alles
Was würdet ihr empfehlen?
Aber auch Spiele.wo man wirklich Schiss bekommt btte
Danke
MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. September 2014)

Ich bin schwer begeistert von Dead Space, damit meine ich den ersten Teil.
Teil Zwei ist schon mehr Shooter lastig und weniger Horror, und der Dritte Teil ist nur mehr eine baller-orgie.


----------



## Tiz92 (8. September 2014)

Fear 1+2, Outlast, Stalker (ist zwar Openworld, aber glaub mir, es hats in sich, vor allem die Labs  ), Metro 2033+ Last Light, clive barker's jericho ist auch nicht ganz ohne

Naja das ist mir als erstes schnell eingefallen.

Klar Dead Space 1 und 2 wie mein Vorposter schon sagte.


----------



## repe (8. September 2014)

Hm, ja..."Outlast" wurde schon genannt. Ich würde noch den Klassiker "Amnesia: The Dark Descent" nennen, dazu die "Penumbra" Teile.
"Silent Hill 2"... ist aber schon etwas älter und das Silent Hill Universum muss man mögen 
"F.E.A.R 1" wurde auch genannt, kann man auch sehr empfehlen!
Das Indie Game "One Late Night"
"Anna" fällt mir auch ein...
"Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners of the Earth"
"Scratches"

...E.T 

Gruß!


----------



## PhoenixEX (8. September 2014)

Outlast Amneia und Fear1 habe ich schonmal durchgespielt
Silent Hill 2 klingt gut
Auch Dead Space sollte ih mal zocken
Ich danke euch


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. September 2014)

"Outlast" und "Dead Space 1" wie bereits erwähnt eine absolute Empfehlung.


----------



## DeSquirrel (28. September 2014)

Outlast und Slender oder TheCat Lady.
Aber jeder definiert Horror nochmal unterschiedlich.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. September 2014)

Wie wärs mit One Late Night? Ich fands gruseliger als Outlast.


----------



## Pitfall (29. September 2014)

Dead Space 1, klarer Sieger für mich


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. September 2014)

Bald kommt The Evil Within das sollte auch klasse werden.


----------



## pipo91 (22. Oktober 2014)

condemned 1 und danach den zweiten teil, danach findest du so kinderspiele wie fear oder dead space nur noch albern xD
outlast soll übrigens auch geil sein, hab ich aber noch nicht gespielt.
Aber die Condemned teile sind pflicht wenn du wirklich auf richtigen horror stehst


----------



## mores69 (22. Oktober 2014)

Slendern und DayZen


----------



## RavionHD (22. Oktober 2014)

Alien Isolation soll sehr gut sein.


----------



## YuT666 (22. Oktober 2014)

Die genannten lasse ich mal aussen vor.

Ansonsten mal aus meinen vergangenen Zockertagen :

- Undying
- Requiem: Avenging Angel
- Blood und Blood 2
- The Thing
- Sanitarium
- Jericho
- Scratches
- The Realms of the Haunting
- die Penumbra Teile
- The Suffering und den zweiten Teil Ties that bind
- die Phantasmagoria Reihe
- AvP auf dem Atari Jaguar

... und ne Menge mehr.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Oktober 2014)

Dead Rising
Resident Evil in HD


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Oktober 2014)

Undying ist und bleibt schon immer ein Geheimtipp  Zwar schon sehr alt, aber super gemacht.


----------



## repe (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Undying ist eine kleine Horrorperle!


----------



## Dedde (30. Oktober 2014)

Metro last light bezw. 2033 Kopfhörer sehr laut. Da scheiß ich mir in die hose


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Oktober 2014)

Ist ja voll das Horrorspiel  Also mal echt, dann darfst du nicht wirklich ein "echtes" Horrospiel spielen.


----------



## Razor2408 (30. Oktober 2014)

Die besten Horrorspiele sind imo Silent Hill 1-3, Resident Evil 1-3 + Code Veronica, Condemned 1+2 sowie Outlast.
The Suffering und Undying sind auch sehr gut.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Oktober 2014)

pipo91 schrieb:


> condemned 1 und danach den zweiten teil, danach findest du so kinderspiele wie fear oder dead space nur noch albern xD



Ja genau ...


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. April 2015)

SOMA (2015)
ASYLUM (2015)
ROUTINE (2015)
U55: END OF THE LINE (2015)
TOWER22 (TBA)
AMNESIA: A MACHINE FOR PIGS
NEVERENDING NIGHTMARES
PINEVIEW DRIVE
THE VANISHING OF ETHAN CARTER
THE OLD CITY: LEVIATHAN
COMA: MORTUARY
THE ORPHANAGE
AMONG THE SLEEP
DREADOUT
DAYLIGHT
SILENCE OF THE SLEEP
CLAIRE
DOWNFALL
DARK FALL: LOST SOULS


----------

